
Mark Cuban says AI will reduce the demand for computer science degrees - furcyd
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/30/mark-cuban-says-ai-will-reduce-the-demand-for-computer-science-degrees.html
======
duxup
Mark likes to say a lot of things. He has made what seem like off the cuff
remarks about personal finance, personal medical advice, technology...all in a
way that indicates he is more than happy to tweet or otherwise give advice
about things he doesn't understand.

He could be right, but his history doesn't make me think he knows anything
more than Average Joe on the street.

------
leed25d
I think that he is right.

~~~
StudentStuff
Mark Cuban has repeatedly been on the wrong side of history, he is a grade A
shitposter:

[http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/76275](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/76275)

[http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Mark-Cuban-Urges-ISPs-
to-...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Mark-Cuban-Urges-ISPs-to-
Block-P2P-89635)

[https://reason.com/2015/02/26/3-charts-that-show-the-fcc-
is-...](https://reason.com/2015/02/26/3-charts-that-show-the-fcc-is-full-of-
ma)

